# Are Riders' & Drivers' REAL phone numbers being displayed on the App?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I just received this screenshot via Twitter DM. The email from Uber Support reads:
_"I understand that you are concern about riders seeing your real phone number on the rider app.
As of this time it is Uber's new policy to display real phone number of it's Uber partners. Because there is no more Twilio numbers, riders are seeing your real mobile numbers."_









Can some forum members please check into this. Also see if Drivers are receiving Riders' real cell numbers.

Thanx!


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh hell no. What is wrong with this company???


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

If this is true, and I don't know if it is because I haven't gotten any email nor have ai driven with Uber for about 2.5 months. But if it is true it's the begining of the end.

Drivers will be able to call customers and vice versa and circumvent Uber altogether (watch)

Passengers will spam the number out or call at any hour, day or night.

Drivers who got past the screening with criminal type background or have their brains in backwards, can harass passengers or worse.

Has Uber lost it mind? I drove with them religiously, until they brought that UberPool crap into play. This is Miami. People here don't like to share the road much less a car ride after a club.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

should be TEXT only
no more stupid PHONE calls

strike that, no text, no phone


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Undermensch could you please take a look at this, since you discovered the problem with the Windows App:
*Privacy Fail: Uber Protocol Sends Driver Pax Actual Mobile and Vice Versa*


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I just received this screenshot via Twitter DM. The email from Uber Support reads:
> _"I understand that you are concern about riders seeing your real phone number on the rider app.
> As of this time it is Uber's new policy to display real phone number of it's Uber partners. Because there is no more Twilio numbers, riders are seeing your real mobile numbers."_
> View attachment 33640
> ...


I suggest everyone grab a Google Voice number and then change your phone number with Uber.

Way back when Uber was new, pax saw our numbers and we saw theirs. There was never an abuse issue. That said my phone number for Uber and Lyft has always been a Google Voice number.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I just received this screenshot via Twitter DM. The email from Uber Support reads:
> _"I understand that you are concern about riders seeing your real phone number on the rider app.
> As of this time it is Uber's new policy to display real phone number of it's Uber partners. Because there is no more Twilio numbers, riders are seeing your real mobile numbers."_
> View attachment 33640
> ...


Just sent an email asking support, I'll post the response here chi1cabby


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beur and Chi, thanks for the reply. I never knew about Google voice but then, I was never technical. Just got into it for this and learned enough to stay afloat. As for abuse, never had a prob either. If I ever do, I will drive to the hood and post the offenders number in every bathroom wall I can.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Response from Uber chi1cabby


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There had been a recurring problem with some men using Uber's Lost Item feature to access women Drivers' cell phone numbers and harass them:
*Men Are Using Uber'sLost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Very cool bro, thanks for sharing. Better peace of mind. Though the hood idea wasn't bad...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Beur said:


> Response from Uber chi1cabby


Thank you, Beur!
For the sake of safety for women Drivers, I sincerely hope that the response you received is the correct info!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

May seriously have to reconsider late night driving. Feel sorry for the few uber femmes out there.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Eros76 said:


> Beur and Chi, thanks for the reply. I never knew about Google voice but then, I was never technical. Just got into it for this and learned enough to stay afloat. As for abuse, never had a prob either. If I ever do, I will drive to the hood and post the offenders number in every bathroom wall I can.


Just know if you switch to a Google Voice number unless you're on Sprint and set the GV number to be your Sprint number you'll have to download the GV app.

I know for sure you have to do this on iOS, not sure about android. On iOS make your GV number a quick dial in the GV app. If you don't use the app you won't be able to call or text pax, which isn't necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you, Beur!
> For the sake of safety for women Drivers, I sincerely hope that the response you received is the correct info!


I'm on the phone right now so can't save the image from the forum, otherwise I'd reply with the image for confirmation and clarification.


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Will look into Google voice...as for male drivers doing that crap all I can say is it will be seen through. I remember a time when if one had something to say, one said it. Gawky or confident. One said it. Nowadays it seems everyone is on the sly. My crew was a guy crew of drivers, so as far as I know we weren't into that game. This said, I have had female passengers blatantly give me their numbers or ask for mine. All fair among adults


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

As for safety, have had some strange passengers and requests, and only 2 times did I not feel 100 safe. Luckily for me I'm 6'2" and around 240. So most people with wrong ideas don't say much.

Other than the privileged morons one deals with, I was ok. Thank God. As for older drivers and girl drivers, I do worry. It's hard enough to make a living without this constant fear.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Eros76 said:


> Will look into Google voice...as for male drivers doing that crap all I can say is it will be seen through. I remember a time when if one had something to say, one said it. Gawky or confident. One said it. Nowadays it seems everyone is on the sly. My crew was a guy crew of drivers, so as far as I know we weren't into that game. This said, I have had female passengers blatantly give me their numbers or ask for mine. All fair among adults


I also have GV set so callers have to announce their name, this way if it's not the pax I'm picking up I don't answer.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Eros76 said:


> As for safety, have had some strange passengers and requests, and only 2 times did I not feel 100 safe. Luckily for me I'm 6'2" and around 240. So most people with wrong ideas don't say much.
> 
> Other than the privileged morons one deals with, I was ok. Thank God. As for older drivers and girl drivers, I do worry. It's hard enough to make a living without this constant fear.


Sit Sauer is my travel companion.


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sig Sauer would be a great travel companion for anyone. If it was good enough for MacArthur it should be good enough for anyone. Nevertheless, not having a permit for one I have always relied on the basics: Drive crazy if need be, employing rapid braking and evasive manuvers, think fast and don't drive into pitch black alleys because rider insists it's a "shortcut".


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Which reminds me, I may be way off topic here but I'm Cuban so it's excusable. Last big thing on the beach was Art Basel, before new years. I think. Anyway, got a request from some d bag named "peso" that's the name on the app account. Peso as in dollar. (Or as the urbanites would say, 'dolla'. Anyway, show up to Madonna's and the guy is outside standing between two cars with a gun in his hand by his thigh. Priceless.

Had a spotter with him too. Some guy a bit further back watching cars and sidewalk foot traffic. A damn gun.
Anyone who drives the beach knows while club Madonna is well lit. The street right in front where cars park is pitch black. (Bad street lights right in front)
Anyway I'm sure they had some nice ol plans for this guy. I saw that and drove off right past his ugly self. Reported to Uber as a safety violation.

If he's still active, which he may be. Remember the name. 'Peso'. Miami Beach. In my opinion it's a car jacking in the making.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

chi1cabby just called a pax, still have my uber uber number. Did a "what's up text" from my phone got the message I can no longer contact my driver. Text the pax from the GV number without problem.


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh I called Mr. Peso. He said in his most charming ebonics for me to scoop him up outside Madonna's. I zipped over. There he was between the cars with his saggy pants and OG wanna be isms. And a little black gun. Maybe a 360. Whatever.

Mr. Peso apparantly was not a patron of Madonna's, since they won't let you in dressed like that. Him and his buddy wanted a free ride no doubt.

Also there's a girl rider on SoBe, under name Liz. She's a perfect 2.4 rated rider. Never took her but woulda been fun in retrospect to see just how she is even allowed on the app with that rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you, Beur!
> For the sake of safety for women Drivers, I sincerely hope that the response you received is the correct info!


Delivering pizza we use our own phones and number. I have had a few customers call me for various reasons but since I don't answer unless I recognise the number it has never been a big issue. Mostly it's idiots who live in apartments or have gates we can't get in and who have to come out to get their pizza. They will call hours later asking why they have a missed call from me. Those coukd be annoying if it's late and you don't turn your phone off I guess.

But it has never been an issue. If you do get harassed then the heck with uber, just go to the police.

This is a non issue unless you feel compelled to always answer your phone IMO.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I've seen real numbers show up from time to time temporarily. It's usually late at night. I'm guessing system either went down or routine maintenance.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Huge privacy issue.
More fodder for Liss-Jiordan.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> I just received this screenshot via Twitter DM. The email from Uber Support reads:
> _"I understand that you are concern about riders seeing your real phone number on the rider app.
> As of this time it is Uber's new policy to display real phone number of it's Uber partners. Because there is no more Twilio numbers, riders are seeing your real mobile numbers."_
> View attachment 33640
> ...


This is how it used to be 2 years ago. Had no problems then


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NASCAR1991 said:


> This is how it used to be 2 years ago.


Not true. I was an UberTaxi Driver from Jan 2013 to Oct 2014. During this time, Uber used Twilio to assign every Driver a static phone number as a go-between Drivers & Riders to mask their actual cell numbers.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you, Beur!
> For the sake of safety for women Drivers, I sincerely hope that the response you received is the correct info!


today the pax send me a text prior to pickup and I noticed the phone number was not my uber number
I sent a reply text back and upon pickup asked her what phone number did she receive my "OK" text .

it was my personal phone number, not uber number
so when she sent me the text, her personal phone number was sent to me
and when I replied to the text, my personal phone number was sent to her

so UBER is NOT correct in their response.
this is a serious bug and grounds for disciplinary action

I am NOT a new uber driver, been driving for Uber for 1 1/2 years
so this ran out of twilio numbers is BS


----------



## CheesyMike (Oct 25, 2015)

Today I had a rider that saw my phone number and I saw her's. Don't know what Uber's thinking, but since she was a smoking hot 17 year old I'll be calling her.
#UberLookingForMoreLawsuits


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Undermensch could you please take a look at this, since you discovered the problem with the Windows App:
> *Privacy Fail: Uber Protocol Sends Driver Pax Actual Mobile and Vice Versa*


Hi chi1cabby - Yes, the real phone number of the rider is sent to the driver and the real phone number of the driver is sent to the rider. It's in the protocol. However, most of rider/driver apps do not show the real numbers but instead show the anonymous number. I did report it to them as a security issue in their protocol and they are verifying it. I'm not sure if they understand the implications here so maybe they won't think it's really an issue.

What's even stranger is they send you the facebook profile id of the rider if they use facebook to login to the rider app. With that id you can jump directly to their facebook profile.

I think there are serious issues with this company understanding what privacy means.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I drove yesterday and had the uber number displayed. Texts and calls came through it, incoming and outgoing.


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

Beur said:


> Response from Uber chi1cabby
> 
> View attachment 33642


I received the same canned response from support. I had this same thing happen. I got a call from a number I didn't recognize and it turned out it was a pax. She also showed me that my number was visible to her. It didn't happen again today though but I wasn't too happy. Neither was the pax.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TrikkiNikki said:


> I received the same canned response from support. I had this same thing happen. I got a call from a number I didn't recognize and it turned out it was a pax. She also showed me that my number was visible to her. It didn't happen again today though but I wasn't too happy. Neither was the pax.


Get a google voice number and down load the app so you can call pax


----------



## TrikkiNikki (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok I'll do that  does it use alot of data?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Beur said:


> Get a google voice number and down load the app so you can call pax


You can even port your google number to your smart phone.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You can even port your google number to your smart phone.


^^^
But doesn't that mean that you have to give up your regular mobile number? 
I looked at GV a few times and there was something about it that I didn't want to do, like lose my regular mobile number.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Not true. I was an UberTaxi Driver from Jan 2013 to Oct 2014. During this time, Uber used Twilio to assign every Driver a static phone number as a go-between Drivers & Riders to mask their actual cell numbers.


In the Orlando Market the "Twilio" number came about on July 29, 2014 as ou see my email to support:

Jul 29 20:01

Hey there,

Sorry for the confusion. Happy to explain.

The number that you and your rider's see is called a "Twilio" number. I've included some information for you below to help explain why you guys see this # and not personal mobile numbers.

In an effort to connect you more easily with riders and protect your privacy, Uber has made a big change to how you call clients during a trip. Personal phone numbers will no longer be shown, giving riders and drivers peace of mind when using Uber.

Read on to learn more about how this will work, as well as other important details for this big change.

-One Number for All Trips

Once this feature is enabled, the rider phone number provided will be the same on every trip. Any time you need to call a rider, all you need to do is call this number and our software will automatically connect you.

Overview of Functionality:

* You will see the same phone number for all trips.
* If you call or text that number, our software will connect you with your rider instantly. -Shortly after a trip is completed, the phone number will no longer connect you to the rider.

PRO TIP: Save this number to your phone!

Hope this information was helpful.

#LOVEUber,
`Sholanda

Uber Support

1 email ticket = 1 issue...

If you have any other questions or issues, please send it in a separate new email - do not reply back to this old email. Our awesome team will be more than happy to help you out from there.

http://uber.com|
http://facebook.com/uber| http://twitter.com/uber

UBER

Jul 29 09:30

Hi, My last 3 rides (now 4) have all had same contact phone number.

G*****


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I have my Google number ported to my Sprint phone.
People can reach me at my Google number, or my Sprint number.
The google number shows up on caller ID.
Google has really cool choices for numbers. Mine looks like a professional business number.
Plus every text recieved is doubled as an email.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have my Google number ported to my Sprint phone.
> People can reach me at my Google number, or my Sprint number.
> The google number shows up on caller ID.
> Google has really cool choices for numbers. Mine looks like a professional business number.
> Plus every text recieved is doubled as an email.


^^^
Hmmmm.... there's something that I still don't get, but maybe it's a Sprint thing (I'll never use them again).
Is your Google number actually 'ported' to your mobile or is the Google number just forwarded to your phone? 
If it's actually ported, then you would be able to make a phone call from either number on your mobile, essentially giving you two separate numbers on your mobile phone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Beur said:


> chi1cabby just called a pax, still have my uber uber number. Did a "what's up text" from my phone got the message I can no longer contact my driver. Text the pax from the GV number without problem.


because making a topic like this misleads people to thinking this was a nationwide problem,instead of small isolated incident, because no computer sotware is perfect



rtaatl said:


> I've seen real numbers show up from time to time temporarily. It's usually late at night. I'm guessing system either went down or routine maintenance.


well some people think Uber and their software needs to be 100% perfect without glitches, but other companies without the name Uber in it are allowed to have some slip ups, smh



PTB said:


> today the pax send me a text prior to pickup and I noticed the phone number was not my uber number
> I sent a reply text back and upon pickup asked her what phone number did she receive my "OK" text .
> 
> I am NOT a new uber driver, been driving for Uber for 1 1/2 years
> so this ran out of twilio numbers is BS


So you feel out of thousands and thousands of twilio number its unheard of for glitches to happen to a small group? smh


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> because making a topic like this misleads people to thinking this was a nationwide problem,instead of small isolated incident, because no computer sotware is perfect
> 
> well some people think Uber and their software needs to be 100% perfect without glitches, but other companies without the name Uber in it are allowed to have some slip ups, smh
> 
> So you feel out of thousands and thousands of twilio number its unheard of for glitches to happen to a small group? smh


Install the Windows 10 app. Request a ride. Click "..." and Message Driver. It will show a popup with the driver's real phone number.

They also send the driver's real number to the rider *always* and they send the rider's real number to the driver *always*, they just don't show it in the driver or rider apps in markets where they use twilio. That's the real problem: they shouldn't be sending it at all.


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> I just received this screenshot via Twitter DM. The email from Uber Support reads:
> _"I understand that you are concern about riders seeing your real phone number on the rider app.
> As of this time it is Uber's new policy to display real phone number of it's Uber partners. Because there is no more Twilio numbers, riders are seeing your real mobile numbers."_
> View attachment 33640
> ...


Uber does stupid stuff sometimes - and if this is true > then OUCH - but guess what SOLUTION = get GOOGLE VOICE - very easy! PROB SOLVED


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

JosephZiai said:


> Uber does stupid stuff sometimes - and if this is true > then OUCH - but guess what SOLUTION = get GOOGLE VOICE - very easy! PROB SOLVED


Not for passengers...


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

Passengers can do it too - and this is a driver forum - passengers can go make their own lala land website.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

JosephZiai said:


> Passengers can do it too - and this is a driver forum - passengers can go make their own lala land website.


Yes, the entire population of the world should have to take action because Uber won't... That makes complete sense.


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> I suggest everyone grab a Google Voice number and then change your phone number with Uber.
> 
> Way back when Uber was new, pax saw our numbers and we saw theirs. There was never an abuse issue. That said my phone number for Uber and Lyft has always been a Google Voice number.


I did Google voice when I first started, and all the texts bounced, and calls never went through.

I now use my real number, but everything is protected by a 3rd party company. Every PAX message and call come from the same anonymous number.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I did Google voice when I first started, and all the texts bounced, and calls never went through.
> 
> I now use my real number, but everything is protected by a 3rd party company. Every PAX message and call come from the same anonymous number.


Have to download the Google Voice app and use that


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> Have to download the Google Voice app and use that


I did!
I had it long before Uber.
Even an extra app to toggle between

Real Verizon number
Google voice for everything
Google voice for international only
Ask before every call
Probably did something wrong, but no PAX have harased me or threatened to kill me


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Sig-Saur P225 9mm is my old standby when the Kimba Super Carry Ultra HD 45 is not needed.

Only 9 rounds, single column mag, if ya don.t hit-em with 9 rounds ya aint' hitting them with 15 rounds.


----------

